# Tues. Oct. 9



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Elliot/Flounderslayerman came by for a visit Tues. and as usual we started talking fishing . Gave me the bug so hit it last night and when I got to the ramp there were 10 other boats with the same idea.Any direction you looked there was a boat gigging. Water was the best I've seen it this year and could see bottom in over 10 feet.PERFECT CONDITIONS, the question was where to go??? Thanks Karon, Coryphaena / for the info on the boat ramp it paid off. Didn't even launch and travled to and tried a new area to get away from the croud. Glad I did and with the late start, I hit BIG SPRING LAKE. First fish was a solid 22 and had a 24 later in the evening. Ended up with 11 and spent some quality time scouting. One thing I've learned you have to have a plan A,B and C.* ​


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:well done bamafan.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome! I'm ready to go. Where/What is Big Spring Lake?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Butcherpen sent you a PM.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I saw your report and photos on another website. Great trip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Terry
What was wrong with your motor?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mark had a piece of trash in the fuel line and was an easy fix. Bout time for an easy fix.Hows the water oner your way???


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was down there Tues afternoon getting my Lic. and it didn't look too good. It had a greenish color but you couldn't see any of the bars from the bridge. 
Hopefully it has cleared up some, I want to go ck out my new HPS's this weekend


----------



## Beginner's Luck (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice catch Bamafan!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Mark you swapped to hps? What are you running?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Mark you swapped to hps? What are you running?


Just 2 150s for now I also added caps to them.


----------

